# Cooke Calabash sold for $4600 - CoopersArk on eBay



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Did you guys see this?
A gorgeous James Cooke calabash recently sold for $4,617.89 on eBay.
That dollar figure is just mind boggling.

Yes, he does have a 3 year waiting list and all but his pipes usually sell for $800.

Whoever this was must have been a die-hard collector and or crazy stupid.

Here is a link, dont know how long it will be good for.
JIM COOKE TAN SANDBLASTED CALABASH * NEW! JUST CARVED! - eBay (item 250511016209 end time Oct-18-09 17:00:55 PDT)

Since it is such an incredible pipe, I will post pics to supplement the link when it fails.


By DMDM


By DMDM


By DMDM


By DMDM


By DMDM


By DMDM


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

David M said:


> Whoever this was must have been a die-hard collector and or crazy stupid.


I vote for "crazy stupid"


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

That could be a great marketing maneuver... (hipotetically speaking, of course).


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow that is a beautiful pipe, but no pipe is worth that much IMO.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Cool looking pipe, crazy stupid price :hurt:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

eh, I don't even think it looks that nice.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I like it! I'd be more than willing to spend $4600 of Commander Quan's money on it. Or a couple hundred of mine...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I saw it before it hit $2000. Cook could probably make better money if he auctioned his pipes rather than doing commissions


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd prefer it in smooth finish.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I'd prefer it in smooth finish.


That's kind of funny. See, he does sometimes use a smooth finish, but he's as well know for his sandblasting as Peterson is for P-lips.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll take that gorgeous ring grain over smooth any day!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Next auction, I'll try to get one using my Puff's gameroom cash. :chk


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Next auction, I'll try to get one using my Puff's gameroom cash. :chk


I have tried that, no takers.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats nothin have u seen those Yanik meers that go for over 6k?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I'd prefer it in smooth finish.


You could sand it. :???:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow that is a beautiful pipe, but no pipe is worth that much IMO.


How much is a Piccaso "worth?"


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hermit said:


> How much is a Piccaso "worth?"


True. But piccaso is dead.

Since they usually sell for much less, the price seems to be outrageous. However, you are correct in that whatever people will pay is what something is actually worth.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> True. But piccaso is dead.


Think what a Cooke will cost when *he's* dead. eep:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> True. But piccaso is dead.


That's true enough. And not only that but Picasso's family are very asute business people who have quite a large supply of works by Picasso underwraps that they have only very gradually released to the public to keep those prices very high. Here's a Picasso that went for a pretty penny: Garcon a la Pipe (Boy with a Pipe). See the article referenced below for how much a painting of a pipe can go for!










BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Picasso painting sells for $104m


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

The bids for that pipe look really odd to me ...

10 bids total :

9 of them all within 52 minutes on the first day (Oct 8 )

The final (and winning) bid came in 45 min before the auction ended on Oct 18.

:hmm:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

It was me!

(Just kidding, I think I'd go for a few Dunhills if I had that kind of money to spend on pipes) 8)


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

tedski said:


> The bids for that pipe look really odd to me ...
> 
> 10 bids total :
> 
> ...


None of us will ever know the truth - however - there is considerable talk here at the show that something was definitely 'off' about that auction.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Interesting.


----------

